# "Your Computer Has Been Blocked" Safari



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

Can't get out of this one on a Mac OS 10.8.5

Preferences and other adjustments are greyed out

Window pops up in the middle with doom and gloom warnings and a number to dial

Stuck !


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I would suggest running a program like: AdwareMedic to scan your computer for Malware.


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

How do I install it ?

Can't go to any websites....


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

You may need to go there from a different computer and download the file to a USB thumb drive so you can copy it to the "problem" computer.


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

OK, thanks
Did that and it found nothing after about 15 seconds
Sorry


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try malwarebytes for Mac https://www.malwarebytes.com/antimalware/mac/


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

spunk.funk said:


> Try malwarebytes for Mac https://www.malwarebytes.com/antimalware/mac/


That is the same program I just provided him with, it has just been bought out by Malware Bytes.

leachim,

Can you create a NEW user account on this Mac.. and log into that account and see if the problem persists on that account?


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

Funny thing

After I restarted it this morning, Safari was not blocked anymore

Sadly, I can't pinpoint what else I did other than scan it.

I removed some add-ons before, but that didn't make any difference at the time

Weird....


----------

